# This SUX, selling all



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I finally got the 55 running healthy and now my 125 has a fungus. I haven`t added anything since July. My nerves can`t handle things dieing off like this. I added some Maracyn Plus and nitroimidazoles to the tank. I`m so upset. After I get this mess straight ( if I do ) i`m selling off my tanks and fish. Water is in great shape according to my test. 
Dead platy with no signs of sickness, Molly with a cloud around her body, Dojo with part of it`s face raw looking and a Danio with it`s tail missing.
THIS SUX.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont give up Mary. It can be really frustrating when it seems like everything you try makes it worse. We're all willing to see you through this..............

You said your water is fine........

Whats your water source?
Tank temp?
What meds have you added? Maracyn is hard on scaleless fish like dojos.
What are you feeding?
Water dechlorinator?
Filtration?

When dosing meds did you remove your carbon from your filters?

There are many more questions but I figured I'd start there and see what we can see. You'll get through this. We've all been there before.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Well water pH5.8 very soft acidy water,nitrAtes5, temp 77f, well water so no chlorine. I dose the 125 with 100 gal doseage because this is a loach tank. They get a variety of foods home made veggy/shrimp frozen. frozen black worms, flake food,shrimp pellets and algae tablets. Been feeding the same for about a year. Filtration is 1 Aquaclear 500 and 1 Penguinw/Bio wheel 350 and a 600 powerhead. Nothing has changed since July when I added a school of tetras.


----------

